# Tabeguache & Shavano



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

We went for some recon in the Arkansas valley and things looked good, ok caked would be more the appropriate term. So with a 4:00 am start we went up Jennings Creek and up the west ridge of Tabeguache, skied down the ridge towards Shavano, up Shavano, skied down the Angel snow field and hiked down to the the Shavano campground. Turned out to be a really nice, though long, day.

http://raf.atd.ucar.edu/~cjw/Skiing

--Chris


----------

